# My best bass this season



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

OK guys...no big bull crap story...here she is...I didn't weigh her...I didn't measure her...all I did was snap this pic and slide her back into the PUBLIC LAKE she came from.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Very Nice Fish...Congrats!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

mo65 said:


> OK guys...no big bull crap story...here she is...I didn't weigh her...I didn't measure her...all I did was snap this pic and slide her back into the PUBLIC LAKE she came from.


If you don't measure/weigh you're supposed to guess. And always guess about 3 pounds over just to be safe. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the honesty here. And he's holding it fairly close to himself. Great fish dude!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Well judging from the size of his knuckles , and the rotation of the earth, the lenght of the shadow, and his Lat and Long numebrs, I would say 11 lbs 26 inches.


Great public fish!


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Well judging from the size of his knuckles , and the rotation of the earth, the lenght of the shadow, and his Lat and Long numebrs, I would say 11 lbs 26 inches.
> 
> 
> Great public fish!


Now that's funny!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice fish Mo!


----------



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Well judging from the size of his knuckles , and the rotation of the earth, the lenght of the shadow, and his Lat and Long numebrs, I would say 11 lbs 26 inches.
> 
> 
> Great public fish!


hahaha thats great


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like a good one! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice one man.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Well judging from the size of his knuckles , and the rotation of the earth, the lenght of the shadow, and his Lat and Long numebrs, I would say 11 lbs 26 inches.
> 
> 
> Great public fish!


Really? I would recheck your calculation because you forgot barometric pressure and the size of the shirt he was wearing, 26.5" 12lbs. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice fish, but better yet, nice beard!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

